

How to Cure Asthma Using Hookworms - A Practical Guide - vorbby
http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2006/4/30/91945/8971

======
tokenadult
Superseded by better, more recent research:

[http://autoimmunenews.blogspot.com/2010/01/hookworms-fail-
to...](http://autoimmunenews.blogspot.com/2010/01/hookworms-fail-to-cure-
asthma-our-hopes.html)

------
vorbby
An interesting solution to a problem; fascinating but gross read.

